# My Next Project



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

It took me one year to finish my basement
i call it America style fishroom because i bought everything from LFS in America 

well i love my job, i dont need to make money from this hobby 
just like to enjoy it, so "looking" is more important than "convenience" for me

i decided to Build an 
Aluminum Profile 13FT Long 3 Level Furniture Quality Shrimp 
Rack in my Living room 
i need 12 of 36inch x 18inch x 16inch rimless tanks 
how much would it cost????
(i must order or build my own, i can get help from experience guy!!!)
my local custom Aluminum profile rack will cost about 2k 
im not in rush... will take couple months to save money to start 
but i will finish it in 1 or 2 year....... wait for me....


On the bottom , those are NOT MY PICTURES
but i got ideas from these pictures
rack built with aluminum profile,
furniture quality aquarium racks that located in somebody's living room













































































































this is made with aluminum profile too and wood sticker on it lol


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

awsome photos dude looks nice. i would prefer wood over metal but that is just me


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW...............
Very nice.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

those aren't his tanks, it's what he wants to do... i wish you luck, though! your fish/shrimproom is nice, i bet your next room(s) will be gorgeous as well.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't wait to watch it happen!
I like the darker doors up top rather than the white ones, fwiw.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the darker doors/cabinets will help place more emphasis on the fish rather than anything else.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah, for me to daydream of this!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you FINALLY get that dehumidifier yet lol


----------

